# 6th Edition Release details!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

For those that don't want to dig through the 6th ed rumors thread to find this.... some confrimed details about waht we'll be seeing when 6th ed hits.



> Originally Posted by Warhammer 40,000: Rulebook, £45
> 
> There is no time for peace. No respite. No forgiveness.
> 
> ...







> Originally Posted by Warhammer 40,000: Psychic Powers, £8
> 
> One of the many exciting features of Warhammer 40,000 is Psychic devastation, where Psykers wreak havoc on the battlefield. Psychic Powers is the complete set of Psychic cards, which be used in conjunction with Psychic Disciplines. They make a great accessory to your tabletop games.
> 
> This set contains 35 large-format cards and come stored in a plastic fan-opening case, which bears the Aquila. There are 7 cards for each Psychic Discipline, each of which is represented by distinct artwork. There is also an instruction leaflet that classifies which powers can be used by the main Psykers in the Warhammer 40,000 universe.





> There are also "Munitorum Templates" (£12, designed with a metal effect look), "Munitorum Tape Measure" (£10, looking like a Servoskull) and "Munitorum Dice" (£10, while stocks last).
> 
> On advance order on 23th, available from 30th of June.



Is it just me, or does that psychic powers thing sound kinda like Storms of Magic but for 40K?

Also, Servo Skull measuring tape? Sweet. lol


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not much digging since I put it in the first post there, but I can't blame you either. :wink:

Again, nice find!


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

"interactive scenery" sounds like it could be interesting, a bit like how it works in Fantasy i'm guessing?? And looks like flyers will definitely have their own section and I'm betting they'll be like the Apoc rules for flyers too


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well you know what some people are like for not wanting to read through stuff. lol. 

That and it clears your thread for rumors rather then stuff thats confirmed about it like this.

edit: @ pantat: I'm thinking interactivy Scenery is either stuff you can blow up... or, like fantasy, it'll be things like that with finding equipment or, some horrible death or something.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Well you know what some people are like for not wanting to read through stuff. lol.
> 
> That and it clears your thread for rumors rather then stuff thats confirmed about it like this.
> 
> edit: @ pantat: I'm thinking interactivy Scenery is either stuff you can blow up... or, like fantasy, it'll be things like that with finding equipment or, some horrible death or something.


Confirmations are good to keep track of too though because it makes it easier to be sure of what we actually know versus what we think we know. But I get your point too.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> edit: @ pantat: I'm thinking interactivy Scenery is either stuff you can blow up... or, like fantasy, it'll be things like that with finding equipment or, some horrible death or something.


I think it could add a little bit to the game if there was a chance that ruins could just suddenly collapse on themselves or craters were minefields or something extra. As long as it isn't ridiculous and too much like fantasy. Might make people think twice about castling in the corner etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im thinking the scenery might be warp gates,bunkers,pillboxes emplacements etc, we have bastions,defence lines and bases already so its likely just the includsion of those things into standard rules. 

Either way i would like a month free of new models so i can catch up, the rate GW and FW are putting stuff out lately is ridiculous.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Either way i would like a month free of new models so i can catch up, the rate GW and FW are putting stuff out lately is ridiculous.


Never mind a month off, I'm going to need a bigger house at this rate


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Munitorium themed gubbinz?

WANT!

that is all...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Psychic Disciplines sound like the ones they might have in the Inquisitor Rulebook - there were 5 in there, I believe?

It's fairly obvious that they'll release more Psychic Powers in the codices. The cards are just useless editions. Just use bookmarks to locate the Psychic Powers pages easier, saves you £6.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> The Psychic Disciplines sound like the ones they might have in the Inquisitor Rulebook - there were 5 in there, I believe?
> 
> It's fairly obvious that they'll release more Psychic Powers in the codices. The cards are just useless editions. Just use bookmarks to locate the Psychic Powers pages easier, saves you £6.


Unless they don't add them to the Codices. We all know its just another attempt to get more money out of players, more pointless additions to a game already full of pointless pointy point bits.

I'm not usually a sceptic. Go figure.

Alice


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I'm not usually a sceptic. Go figure.
> 
> Alice


I'm always a little sceptical when someone says that


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

MadCowCrazy: Already covered in the other thread


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

SGMAlice said:


> Unless they don't add them to the Codices. We all know its just another attempt to get more money out of players, more pointless additions to a game already full of pointless pointy point bits.
> 
> I'm not usually a sceptic. Go figure.
> 
> Alice


You dont have to buy them. the people that buy them WANT them. So why the negativity?


----------

